# Tropical Aquarium



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

i posted on here befor that i was going to make a salt water aquarium but after reading the costs and stuff its gona cost me around 1000 to make a marine aquarium =/ anyways i changed my mind and am going to go with a nice tropical aquarium =)

i was wondering if anyone knows of any realy nice tropical fish ones that are brightly colourd (kinda look like marine fish) i like nice bright fancy fish but the pet store just sells realy dull boring coloured kind...silver and some of em a black or brown colour :zzz:

anyways dose anyone know what kinda fish are realy realy pritty? also are they any non fish creatures i can put in a tropical tank? thanks


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

Cichlids




























none of these pics are mine BTW


----------



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

is there any non fish i can put in the tank? crabs or snails or something?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree, Malawi cichlids are bright and cool!  Lovely fish. 



Danny200 said:


> is there any non fish i can put in the tank? crabs or snails or something?


With malawis... apple snails. Erm... that's probably it. Maybe some other snail species. 

For a quieter community tank, there are various species of shrimp you can put in.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

You can have snails in there, but if you're going to use live plants, some snails will eat them, regardless of what the person selling them says about them only eating dying/dead plants! In my experience apple snails, trumpet snails and nerites don't eat live plants, but ramshorns do.

You can get crabs if there are any true freshwater ones (I don't know) and even shrimp. You can also get freshwater clams, which are pretty cool, and fully aquatic frogs.

Obviously it depends on what fish you have. I'm not hugely up on fishkeeping, I just know about what I have and have had in the past


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Danny200 said:


> i posted on here befor that i was going to make a salt water aquarium but after reading the costs and stuff its gona cost me around 1000 to make a marine aquarium =/ anyways i changed my mind and am going to go with a nice tropical aquarium =)
> 
> i was wondering if anyone knows of any realy nice tropical fish ones that are brightly colourd (kinda look like marine fish) i like nice bright fancy fish but the pet store just sells realy dull boring coloured kind...silver and some of em a black or brown colour :zzz:
> 
> anyways dose anyone know what kinda fish are realy realy pritty? also are they any non fish creatures i can put in a tropical tank? thanks


 
could you not buy a second hand marine aquarium, i saw a beautiful 240 litre setup the other day with fish and live rock in all for £330. 

check out Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds

get some right bargains if marine is what you really want.


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

My first thought were malawi's but what size tank have you got.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Riff said:


> My first thought were malawi's but what size tank have you got.


It is a 100 gal so would look great as an African set up.


----------

